# Need help ...how to build a larynx model..



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

My niece is in grad school and is trying to figure out how to build a model of a larynx and the area surrounding it(vocal fold). Does anyone have any clues? :smheat:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You could use Fimo Polymer Clay is pretty easy to work with-and you just bake it in your oven. Or there is a soft air-drying clay you could use.

You might be able to get ideas from this: http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~bme300/lary..._Larynx_doc.pdf


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I googled images of the larynx and it came up with a bunch of really good pictures from all points of view, I would say that she should model it off of one of those using some sort of clay and maybe pvc pipes or something of the sort. The pipe would give it stability and also something to build on to. I would love to hear about or even see what it looks like when she is done!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe use some Styrofoam?

The kind they use for flowers, etc... at the craft store. 

It could be painted and is super easy to cut.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Marzipan? :biggrin:


----------

